
The Killer Shark Caught in the Thames in 1787 - Avawelles
https://mimimatthews.com/2016/09/01/the-extraordinary-tale-of-the-18th-century-shark-in-the-thames/
======
Someone
The watch makes this a good story; swimming up the Thames isn't that
extraordinary. The beluga (a whale living in the Arctic) nicknamed Moby Dick
that swam 300 km up the Rhine certainly bests that:

 _" On May 18, 1966, a few Rhine skippers near Duisburg reported a white whale
in the Rhine to the water police. They reacted by first making the mariners
take a blood alcohol test, which came up negative"_

([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moby_Dick_(Rhine)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moby_Dick_\(Rhine\)).
Video at [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFBGhB-
APMs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFBGhB-APMs). This beluga apparently was
on board a ship that sank while carrying it to England)

------
totallymike
I feel like there's a Doctor Who joke to be made out of this.

~~~
Apocryphon
I feel like if this happened on the other side of the Atlantic, there'd be a
punchline along the lines of, "So that's what happened to the alligators!"

------
arprocter
Depending on where in the Thames the shark was caught, it was more likely
unwell due to being in freshwater instead of saltwater

